# FreeBSD on a Z83 Mini PC



## balanga (Mar 2, 2017)

Does anyone know if FreeBSD will run on a Z83 Mini PC? Ideally I would like to boot it from a USB device. Don't know if that would be an option...


----------



## tingo (Mar 5, 2017)

It is a Cherry Trail platform, so most likely it has a 32-bit UEFI. That used to make it hard to get FreeBSD onto it in the past. Don't know if it still is a problem. More info in Thread 57321.


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 5, 2017)

Checkout this thread for a hint on the Z8350 UP board.
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/56565/
So we know some Z83xx ship with a usable bios. Unsure about the miniPC.
Looking at the comments on Amazon it boots Ubuntu so that is a positive.


----------

